# Cheetos vs Doritos



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

which do you prefer


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Dat question is so american / ghetto not even i can realize


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

cheetos


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Doritos! (Nacho cheese)
I like Cheetos too, just not as much.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Juschill said:


> cheetos


can't go wrong with cheetos, you look familiar, are you the girl who is half black and puerto rican? if not what's your nationality?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> can't go wrong with cheetos, you look familiar, are you the girl who is half black and puerto rican? if not what's your nationality?


yep yep thats me


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Cheetos!

Doritos are the Devil's handiwork. uke


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Juschill said:


> yep yep thats me


thought so, nice avatar and pictures btw


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> thought so, nice avatar and pictures btw


thanks


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Tough question. I'll go with Doritos. I'll eat either if they are free (party or something) but I wouldn't buy them. The Cheeto Puffs are good but I don't buy them that often. The current Doritos flavors aren't that great. They used to have a BBQ one that had this smokey flavor to it. I loved that one and would eat some every Saturday. They don't make it anymore though


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cheetos. I haven't had doritos in a while, not sure why I have Cheetos then. Flaming hot is the way to go.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

FYI - I've only seen 1 type of Cheetos in Australia -> Cheese and bacon balls.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Cheetos if I'm in the mood for licking off my fingers and getting the gunk out from between my teeth. Doritos if I'm not.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Doritos have way more variety. Love Doritos Jacked: Ranch Dipped Hot Wings.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I like Hot Cheetos. I think I would prefer those over any of the Doritos. But I would prefer Doritos over the regular Cheetos.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Flam'n Hot! DUH


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I wish there was a tie option, I would of chose that


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

DorCHEEtos!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Omg, if I didn't have to school/work tomorrow I'd drive to Walley World right now for some puffs. Doritos are pretty unappealing.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't always subconsciously destroy my gastrointestinal tract and fragile stomach lining with gas station junk food, but when I do, I choose Flamin' Hot Cheetos.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hot cheetos are my favorite form of colon cancer. Usually with lime juice.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Doritos.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm quicker to buy Cheetos. Doritos bags are filled with too much air. Cheetos bags feel more "full" and it feels like I'm getting more of a bang for my buck. It's probably not the case but whatever.



George McFly said:


> These sound tasty.


That's my favorite and go-to flavor of Cheetos. I definitely recommend 'em.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

What a cruel decision to inflict on someone. I love them both, but I guess Dorito's have the edge.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmmm very tough decision.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

don't like spicy cheetos


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't choose!


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anybody remember 3D Doritos? They don't exist anymore, and I haven't had them in like 10 years, but they were better than anything that pitiful Cheetos can attempt to put together. I don't really like either Doritos or Cheetos, but the old 3D ones were really tasty.

I recently had a bag of Cheetos that had a mix of 4 different kinds. There was a parmesan cheeto. It smelt like a rotting corpse, and didn't taste much better either.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

These bad boys are better than doritos or cheetos


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

joked35 said:


> Does anybody remember 3D Doritos? They don't exist anymore, and I haven't had them in like 10 years, but they were better than anything that pitiful Cheetos can attempt to put together. I don't really like either Doritos or Cheetos, but the old 3D ones were really tasty.
> 
> I recently had a bag of Cheetos that had a mix of 4 different kinds. There was a parmesan cheeto. It smelt like a rotting corpse, and didn't taste much better either.


I remember it, it was okay but regular doritos and cheetos are way better


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Doritos. It's a personal preference.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Doritos, but I love Cheetos almost as much. The cheddar jalapeno ones be on point yea buddy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Doritos have always been the best. I never cared for Cheetos.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> Hot Cheetos is life. This man is god.


 OK. I didn't know they made hot ones. These would be closer to Doritos but I'd still buy Doritos first.


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheetos. I once forced myself to eat a packet of Doritos and they were completely tasteless.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

The Dark Side is winning. :no


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

theyre not good for me obviously but hot cheetos


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Doritos master race.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Doritos by far.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Doritos chile flavour.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Cheesecake said:


> I like Hot Cheetos. I think I would prefer those over any of the Doritos. But I would prefer Doritos over the regular Cheetos.


:yes This is why we are friends. :lol

What he said. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Neither.

Cheese and Bacon Balls


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Doritos all the way.

I've actually never bought Cheetos myself before. I mean I've eaten them but I never buy them from stores or vending machines.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Indeed, the most important thread on SAS.


ahem, Doritos.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Darktower776 said:


> Doritos all the way.
> 
> I've actually never bought Cheetos myself before. I mean I've eaten them *but I never buy them from stores or vending machines.*












again, i heart cheetos.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> again, i heart cheetos.


You'll come around and see the error of your ways someday. :yes

In the meantime you can ruminate over all the delicious Doritos you could've been eating but missed out on.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

lays


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i like those jalapeno cheetos. doritos are gross. really i prefer regular potato chips (not plain) or sun chips. pringles aren't that great either.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Darktower776 said:


> You'll come around and see the error of your ways someday. :yes
> 
> In the meantime you can ruminate over all the delicious Doritos you could've been eating but missed out on.


I will stick to the preferred main cause of bowel irregularity, thank you very much.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I like Doritos because it has a lot of different varieties to choose from, which can be more interesting than the same bags of Hot Cheetos.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

idoughnutknow said:


> These bad boys are better than doritos or cheetos


 They stink like smelly feet.


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

doritos


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Definitely doritos. Cheetos are... eh..


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Cheetos are gr8 but Doritos give you dat longing crunchiness. Cheetos sometimes taste like you're chewing air cause they're so fluffy. Or at least Cheetos puffs are.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never had Cheetos, I had to google to find out what they are. It doesn't look like they available in the UK

I have had Doritos and I've never really liked them, to be honest.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

SD92 said:


> Never had Cheetos, I had to google to find out what they are. It doesn't look like they available in the UK
> 
> I have had Doritos and I've never really liked them, to be honest.


They used to be back in our childhood, but you can only get cheetos in specific shops here now. I remember the advert being on TV, but they musn't have sold too well.

We don't really have cheetos since we already have wotsits


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Not yo cheese motha****a..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am more of a Doritos man.


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

DORITOS!


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I had to go with Cheetos mainly because the hot Cheetos with lime are life!


----------

